# scherzavo



## effeundici

Sempre a proposito di scherzare. Mio figlio, toscano ventiduenne e tutti i suoi amici, ormai usano "scherzare" con l'accezione di "sbagliare".

In particolare dicono spessissimo " scherzavo" per dire "scusa, ho sbagliato". Trovo la cosa orripilante ma lui e tutti gli altri sembrano del tutto indifferenti. Ne ho parlato anche con ragazzini di 10-12 anni e hanno tutti confermato che va bene così. Una addirittura mi ha detto: "quando voi vecchi morirete tutti nessuno se lo ricorderà più".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

effeundici said:


> Sempre a proposito di scherzare. Mio figlio, toscano ventiduenne e tutti i suoi amici, ormai usano "scherzare" con l'accezione di "sbagliare".
> 
> In particolare dicono spessissimo " scherzavo" per dire "scusa, ho sbagliato". Trovo la cosa orripilante ma lui e tutti gli altri sembrano del tutto indifferenti. Ne ho parlato anche con ragazzini di 10-12 anni e hanno tutti confermato che va bene così. Una addirittura mi ha detto: "quando voi vecchi morirete tutti nessuno se lo ricorderà più".


Gli adolescenti lo dicono ma non è sinonimo di sbagliare. Si usa come dire "ho sbagliato, ma non dicevo sul serio".


----------



## Pietruzzo

maganci said:


> Dalle mie parti si usa molto frequentemente; e non sono Lombardo: facciamo un po' più giù, tipo Caltanissetta (Sicilia).


Anche qui si usa "scherzare" per "canzonare" ma è considerato un uso dialettale.


effeundici said:


> In particolare dicono spessissimo " scherzavo" per dire "scusa, ho sbagliato". Trovo la cosa orripilante


A me sembra normalissimo e sono tutt'altro che adolescente. Mi sembra però che sia più frequente al presente. Es. "L'Italia confina con la Germania... No, scherzo, con l'Austria".


----------



## Olaszinhok

Pietruzzo said:


> Es. "L'Italia confina con la Germania... No, scherzo, con l'Austria".


Se questo è l'uso del verbo scherzare cui faceva riferimento Effeundici, non ci trovo nulla di strano; capita di dirlo spesso anche a me e non ho vent'anni!


----------



## Riccardo?

Si usa ironicamente, se uno mi chiedesse "Quand'è la festa?" io potrei rispondere "Venerdì, no scherzo, sabato"


----------



## effeundici

Olaszinhok said:


> Se questo è l'uso del verbo scherzare cui faceva riferimento Effeundici, non ci trovo nulla di strano; capita di dirlo spesso anche a me e non ho vent'anni!



Beh non ci troverai nulla di strano ma non mi sembra che sia un uso riportato nei dizionari né che venisse utilizzato fino a 5/10 anni fa circa


----------



## lorenzos

effeundici said:


> non mi sembra che sia un uso riportato nei dizionari né che venisse utilizzato fino a 5/10 anni fa circa


Forse stai scherzando  .


----------



## symposium

Ciao a tutti! Non  capisco se parliamo di "scherzare" nell'accezione propria, cioè di dire qualcosa di non vero apposta, per gioco, per scherzo appunto (Dico che l'Italia confina con la Germania pur sapendo benissimo che non è vero, ma lo dico apposta per ridere) oppure effettivamente come sinonimo di sbagliare (Non volevo dire che l'Italia confina con la Germania, mi sono sbagliato). A me che vivo nel Veneto profondo e che non chiacchero mai con giovani/ragazzini, la seconda accezione era completamente ignota fino a quando non ho letto questo thread, e non sono neanche sicuro di aver capito bene.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Non capisco perché non si usi all'imperfetto, sempre che abbia capito bene l'uso cui vi state riferendo. Ad esempio:
_Non verrò più alla festa del tuo compleanno...
Ma come?! Me l'avevi promesso e ci tengo tantissimo.
Ma dai, scherzavo/stavo scherzando, ho già comperato un vestito nuovo per l'occasione_.


----------



## Starless74

symposium said:


> A me che vivo nel Veneto profondo e che non chiacchero mai con giovani/ragazzini, la seconda accezione era completamente ignota fino a quando non ho letto questo thread, e non sono neanche sicuro di aver capito bene.


Per quel che vale, neppure io l'ho mai sentito usare in luogo di «ho sbagliato» (vivo a Roma, ma un po' d'Italia l'ho girata). Forse perché anch'io non frequento adolescenti.


----------



## Olaszinhok

A questo punto credo che soltanto Effeundici possa svelarci l'arcano, con un bell'esempio tratto dal linguaggio dei propri figli.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Riccardo? said:


> Si usa ironicamente, se uno mi chiedesse "Quand'è la festa?" io potrei rispondere "Venerdì, no scherzo, sabato"





Olaszinhok said:


> _Ma dai, scherzavo/stavo scherzando, ho già comperato un vestito nuovo per l'occasione_.


E' diverso.
Questo è scherzare di proposito, quello di cui si parla qnel thread è fare un errore, ma invece di dire "ho sbagliato", dire "scherzavo" oppure "scherzone".


----------



## Olaszinhok

Paulfromitaly said:


> quello di cui si parla qnel thread è fare un errore, ma invece di dire "ho sbagliato", dire "scherzavo" oppure "scherzone".


Va bene, se è così, non ho la più pallida idea di che cosa sia… Mi garberebbe comunque leggere un esempio, perché trovo quello di Pietruzzo un po' ambiguo, nel senso che si presta a più interpretazioni.


----------



## vi-m

Ciao,
sento spesso parlare i ragazzini, compresi i miei figli, e molto spesso quando vengono presi in castagna per un errore, pur di non ammetterlo, dicono "nooooo! scherzo/scherzavo!". Come se fosse un _escamotage _(si può dire in SI?  ) per uscirne indenni o per non farsi fare la lezioncina .


----------



## Olaszinhok

vi-m said:


> dicono "nooooo! scherzo/scherzavo


Se non mi sbaglio, credo che questo sia ancora un altro significato che non mi è del tutto sconosciuto; penso di averlo usato anch'io.


----------



## Riccardo?

vi-m said:


> Ciao,
> sento spesso parlare i ragazzini, compresi i miei figli, e molto spesso quando vengono presi in castagna per un errore, pur di non ammetterlo, dicono "nooooo! scherzo/scherzavo!". Come se fosse un _escamotage _(si può dire in SI?  ) per uscirne indenni o per non farsi fare la lezioncina .



Non penso che l'obiettivo sia quello di uscirne indenni, è soltanto un'ironia. 
"Sono tornato da Berlino lunedì mattina.... no, scherzo, era domenica"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Riccardo? said:


> Non penso che l'obiettivo sia quello di uscirne indenni, è soltanto un'ironia.
> "Sono tornato da Berlino lunedì mattina.... no, scherzo, era domenica"


Non è questo l'uso indicato all'inizio. Non è ironia.


----------



## effeundici

Olaszinhok said:


> A questo punto credo che soltanto Effeundici possa svelarci l'arcano, con un bell'esempio tratto dal linguaggio dei propri figli.



Ciao, lo ribadisco, i miei figli e con loro tutti quelli sotto i venticinquenni usano scherzare come sinonimo di "sbagliare".

Esempio: "la password è 12345, no scherzavo/scherzo scusa è abcde". Non c'è nessuna ironia o escamotage. All'inizio ho pensato che fosse un errore personale di mio figlio, l'ho corretto ma non ha accettato la correzione. Sono rimasto sbalordito, ho chiesto in giro, a ragazzi di 10-15 anni, anche ragazzi che fanno il liceo, e mi hanno confermato che è così. Non so che dire. Penso di aver assistito al processo della lingua che evolve e si impoverisce. Ma appunto chiedevo conferma e conforto a questo forum.

Edit: esempio di conversazione reale questa sera ad un compleanno di dodicenni "Il tuo posto è quello, no scherzo è questo qui" - AD 2019 - Toscana centrale


----------



## Starless74

Un esempio lampante di perdita del significato.
Non possiamo che prenderne atto, dunque, al pari del _piuttosto_ disgiuntivo e altre amenità (perdonate l'off-topic).


----------



## bearded

Secondo me anche per quelli ''sotto i venticinquenni'' (ma forse effeundici intendeva ''sotto i venticinque anni'' ) l'espressione 'scherzavo' - al posto di 'ho sbagliato' - conserva in parte il significato proprio del verbo scherzare. Non credo, ad es., che durante un esame di storia all'università un 24enne alla domanda _Quale imperatore romano si dice abbia incendiato Roma? _risponderebbe_ ''Diocleziano.. No, professore, scherzavo: Nerone.''_ Infatti, se lo facesse, di sicuro si aspetterebbe come reazione un  ''qui non si scherza!'_'._


----------



## Olaszinhok

effeundici said:


> Ciao, lo ribadisco, i miei figli e con loro tutti quelli sotto i venticinquenni usano scherzare come sinonimo di "sbagliare".



Grazie, ora ho capito. A me non sconvolge più di tanto, le lingue si evolvono, soprattutto dal punto di vista lessicale, in questo caso almeno non si tratta dell'ennesimo anglicismo.  Rimango più perplesso per la semplificazione morfologica: riduzione pronomi, forte diminuzione dell'uso del passato remoto, maggiore impiego dell'indicativo rispetto al congiuntivo. Tornando all'argomento in oggetto, trovo comunque che l'esempio di vi-m # 14 sia diverso, è un uso che conosco e di cui credo di essermi anche servito.


----------



## Tellure

vi-m said:


> Ciao,
> sento spesso parlare i ragazzini, compresi i miei figli, e molto spesso quando vengono presi in castagna per un errore, pur di non ammetterlo, dicono "nooooo! scherzo/scherzavo!". Come se fosse un _escamotage _(si può dire in SI?  ) per uscirne indenni o per non farsi fare la lezioncina .


Confermo questo uso da parte di adolescenti di mia conoscenza.  
Non mi sembra così strano, è appunto un escamotage, non un uso sbagliato del termine.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tellure said:


> Non mi sembra così strano, è appunto un escamotage


Infatti.
Ripeto, non è un sinonimo di "ho sbagliato", ma piuttosto l'equivalente di "ma no, non sono così idiota..stavo scherzando!", visto che nella mia esperienza personale, lo dicono per giustificare una castroneria.


----------



## Tellure

Paulfromitaly said:


> Infatti.
> Ripeto, non è un sinonimo di "ho sbagliato",  ma piuttosto l'equivalente di "ma no, non sono così idiota..stavo scherzando!", visto che nella mia esperienza personale, lo dicono per giustificare una castroneria.


Esatto, è la risposta che danno quando vengono corretti e non vogliono ammettere l'errore.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Tellure said:


> Esatto, è la risposta che danno quando vengono corretti e non vogliono ammettere l'errore


Quest'uso del verbo scherzare è poi così recente? A me non pare, mi sembra piuttosto consolidato già da tempo...


----------



## Tellure

Olaszinhok said:


> Quest'uso del verbo scherzare è poi così recente? A me non pare, mi sembra piuttosto consolidato già da tempo...


Direi proprio di sì.


----------

